# Local ordinance "leash laws" for goats?



## Ann_H_Csonka (Nov 5, 2013)

A couple of people on our local Planning Commission think that mini-goats should be managed by leash laws, as dogs are. They are apparently worried about control over the goats and want to codify requirement for leashing mini-goats.
I cannot find anything like this...Googling results seem to be all for how to train goats to walk on leashes and similar...not ordinances requiring that they be leashed when outside their yards.
Thanks for any clues :eyeroll:


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

I have never heard of such a law. I thought I lived in an over regulated area.  Let us know what you find out. What state do you live in?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Knowing how destructive they can be to gardens....Can't say as I'm overly surprised. You might be ok with them destroying your roses, but the neighbor who raises prize one??? Not so much. LOL If you are in an urban area, I can totally understand the concern.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Most people don't have goats in the city so it really isn't a concern. But if you live in the city than neighbors are going to be concerned about their flowerbeds. I would make sure you have good fences and a gate that you put a lock on so no one can open it. Kids and neighbors who don't like the goats may open the gate to get you in trouble.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Seems fair to me. If you live in the city with goats and you're off your property, I don't see why you wouldn't want them on a leash. Not only can they be destructive to plants and flowers and such, but if they were to get spooked and run into traffic or go onto someone's property, you can't always control them off leash...even the friendliest goat. It could be a danger to the goats and any vegetation that gets in their way. :laugh:


----------



## Ann_H_Csonka (Nov 5, 2013)

To all --
I should have started with the location...sorry. We are in northern Virginia, near Dulles Airport, in what used to be a small town. The town is now trying to retain "old" feel but is also tangled in new "branding" to better attract new businesses and developers for an area near a new rail line and to the core of town. Well "branding" to me is what you do to cattle for I.D. Now the busy-workers have gentrified it, and I'm really trying to catch up to modernity.

Some of us are working to change the zoning ordinance to allow micro-flocks of hens in back yards, and also to allow 2 or 3 dwarf/miniature goats. The goat issue came up first and is going through the administrative gauntlet. 
The system says what critters are allowed on different properties is a zoning question, but that it's a different domain if u r off your residential property--so a different process will be needed for Animal Control, i.e., something like a leash law for goats, as we have for dogs. GOOD GRIEF -- *of course we would use leashes if out walking our babies on a semi-urban street. *

I just wondered if anyone knows of actual "leash laws" for goats. But we'll just figure out some simple words and try to get whomever they want to approve it to do so.

FIRST, the Planning Commission did vote to approve keeping goats -- especially because it is an issue of values, and sustainability. However two guys were being urban-correct worry-warts and covering every situation they could think of, hence leashes BY LAW. Never mind common sense.
NEXT, our Town Council has to approve keeping goats on appropriate larger lots. The Council will be harder because several do not know that "farm animals" like small goats and chickens are UPSCALE in this century, even in urbanizing areas. People need to get back to more self-sufficiency and spend some time off of electronic devices--especially the children.

I sure would like to see the family who has illegal Nubians get them legalized and take 'em out on the road with a little cart or something for the next Homecoming parade. :cart:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Are you looking for this type of stuff so it can be adapted?

*814.140. Application of vehicle laws to animal on roadway.

*Every person riding an animal upon a roadway and every person driving or leading any animal is subject to the provisions of the vehicle code concerning vehicle equipment and operation of vehicles except those provisions which by their very nature can have no application.

*814.150. Failure to perform duties of person in charge of livestock on highway; penalty.*

(1) A person commits the offense of failure to perform the duties of a person in charge of livestock on a highway if the person fails to do any of the following:
(a) When riding or leading a horse or other livestock on the highway, a person must keep a lookout for vehicles and use caution to keep the animal under control.
(b) A person in charge of driving a herd of livestock on or across a highway shall position a person at the front of the herd to warn drivers that the herd is approaching.
(c) A person in charge of livestock being driven on a highway shall use reasonable care and diligence to open the roadway for vehicular traffic.
(d) If a horse or other livestock becomes frightened on a highway, the person riding or leading the livestock shall give a distress signal to an approaching driver by raising the person's hand.
(2) This section is only applicable if the livestock is an animal of the species of horses, mules, donkeys, cattle, swine, sheep or goats

(3) The offense described in this section, failure to perform duties of a person in charge of livestock on a highway, is a Class B traffic violation


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

is this oakton?


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt (May 11, 2012)

Ann_H_Csonka said:


> A couple of people on our local Planning Commission think that mini-goats should be managed by leash laws, as dogs are. They are apparently worried about control over the goats and want to codify requirement for leashing mini-goats.
> I cannot find anything like this...Googling results seem to be all for how to train goats to walk on leashes and similar...not ordinances requiring that they be leashed when outside their yards.
> Thanks for any clues :eyeroll:


Altho it amy sound crazy there is a law here but when you think about it, it is a good idea. I was at the farmers market a week ago and dog came out of no where. I was able to grab her immediately, if she were loose she could have ended up in someones hot pizza or worse hit by a car. It is the same for dogs, have respect for others as you wish them to be for you.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Are you looking for this type of stuff so it can be adapted?
> 
> *814.140. Application of vehicle laws to animal on roadway.
> 
> ...


It says horses, mules, donkeys, cattle, swine, sheep or goats it did not say anything about zebras, buffalo, alpacs, or lamas so some day I'm going walk all of those down a urban street and see we're that gets me cause no one can say anything against it!


----------

